# JL in a Tahoe semi-stealth box



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Tahoe gets a 13w6 and HD900/5. 'The way GM should have done it'


























mock up my subs now and then.


























did the foam process again


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

more glass










blocked it out










trim cover insert


































flushed it in


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

urethane primer


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

loading it up


----------



## maverickmann (Jun 11, 2006)

Lookng good. Great work!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Nice work...


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice job! Love how you kept the stock drink holder. Don't think I would keep a carbonated drink there though.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

thanks


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice fab work and I also enjoyed the company website....thanks for sharing


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bobwires said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. Can I have just 1/2 of your skill? :surprised:


----------



## lionelc5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

thanks


Oh by the way, that scratch around the big bolt by the door in the very last pic wasn't me :/


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks very cool, mate.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful work! Love the finished product!


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Buckyibf (May 23, 2012)

Very clean like to see a W7 in there


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

Is that a square port near the cup holder?


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

If i may inquire how much do you generally charge for a build like this. I am trying to plan a build but with the third row it does not leave many options in the Tahoe. The stock location isn't going to have enough airspace for what I want. Love the work and you have a very well established website.


----------



## bobwires (May 13, 2008)

$1500


----------

